# Black Piranha?



## CanadianKid92 (Apr 12, 2012)

SO i bought a black piranha but looking at some of these threads got me questioning wether or not its a Rhom or not! help me out please!

Im pritty confident this is a rhom, the pictures doesn't show it but his eyes are turning red ( uploaded from an iPhone ) but i just want everyones opinions ! thanx


----------



## briannestar (Aug 23, 2012)

can you provide more pics??


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

CanadianKid92 said:


> SO i bought a black piranha but looking at some of these threads got me questioning wether or not its a Rhom or not! help me out please!
> 
> Im pritty confident this is a rhom, the pictures doesn't show it but his eyes are turning red ( uploaded from an iPhone ) but i just want everyones opinions ! thanx


nice.. looks like one i recently bought.. the fin are yellow


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like mine! mine's fin is a little more red but the triangle shape at the dorsal looks the same


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Rhomb.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd say Rhom.

There is nothing called a Black Piranha tho. There is alot of the Serrasalmus species who turn black once in they're lifetime, it's only confusing the ID to call a Piranha, Black Piranha.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like a Peru Rhom to me, I've had a few... And I just acquired a very small Serra that was housed with about 600 Wild Peru Red bellies at about 1cm each, even at that size you can tell they are not the same fish... I'm just not sure if it's a Rhom yet. But I have read that very small Rhombeus fry will inject themselves into a school of Red Belly fry of the same size for protection so I took a chance and bought it, makes it more fun not knowing what you have and watch what it grows into. It always pays to really look at a tank of fresh wild caught Red-Bellies for just such a find...









But it would kind of suck if you got one with a bunch of reds that you wanted then a few months later it's like, look at the ugly duckling... then, why is he killing all of the other fish? heh heh...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Piranhaa said:


> There is nothing called a Black Piranha tho.


Actually, there is - common names are not all made up by the hobby. Several are made up by the locals and the name "black piranha" is one of them.
The use that name to refer to _S.rhombeus._
So the name is as real as "herring", what we (locals) use referring to _Clupea harengus.
__
_Only to science, common names are useless, for that reason they only use binominal names.

But that doesn't mean that a common name does not exist - it does.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like my juvy Rhom!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

absolutely looks like a rhomb to me. a quite stunning one at that.


----------

